# new enclosure



## harrymaculata (Jul 1, 2005)

heres my enclosure for my new maculata


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 1, 2005)

another one


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 1, 2005)

looking excellent, is that a custon viv?


----------



## David_F (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice!  I just saw those vivs (It's an Exo-Terra, right?) at a pet shop a few weeks ago.  I'd love to use one for a _Poecilotheria_ breeding tank.  I'm sure your _H. maculata_ will love it.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 1, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> Very nice!  I just saw those vivs (It's an Exo-Terra, right?) at a pet shop a few weeks ago.  I'd love to use one for a _Poecilotheria_ breeding tank.  I'm sure your _H. maculata_ will love it.


yeah it is, my male h.mac lives in one as well and hes always out and about in the day time.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 1, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> looking excellent, is that a custon viv?


no its and exo-terra terranium you can buy them online and in some pet shops


----------



## siucfi (Jul 1, 2005)

Awsome enclosure, I hope to do that one day with my a.versi, my local pet shop has one of those in stock but its $70! Perhaps someday money will allow for me to something similar.


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 1, 2005)

Beautiful! I just bought one of them yesterday! I'm still looking for inspiration on decorating. They are so much better than a KK on it's side! A great habitat for your T, and a great display for you! :clap:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 1, 2005)

Great cage, great decorating, should be content there.


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jul 1, 2005)

siucfi said:
			
		

> Awsome enclosure, I hope to do that one day with my a.versi, my local pet shop has one of those in stock but its $70! Perhaps someday money will allow for me to something similar.


Sticker shock is definitely the reason why I don't have one. Oh well, maybe others will come up with their own version and drive the price down a little. Supply and demand is indeed a wonderful attribute of our economy here in the U.S. One can only hope!  :?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 1, 2005)

My female _H. maculata_ is in one of those as well. I love the front opening doors. I just need to decorate mine as nicely as you've done! Nice job!


----------



## king7 (Jul 1, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> heres my enclosure for my new maculata


how much did it cost? it was £45 in the pet shop i go to with the whole roof was ventalated so i chose one of these for £25.not as good to look at but will keep the humidity beeter.just need to add stand up log and another plant covering the back wall.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 2, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> how much did it cost? it was £45 in the pet shop i go to with the whole roof was ventalated so i chose one of these for £25.not as good to look at but will keep the humidity beeter.just need to add stand up log and another plant covering the back wall.


mine cost me £25 and ive closed most the screen off to raise humidity


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 2, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> mine cost me £25 and ive closed most the screen off to raise humidity


If you dont mind me asking where are they available online?! The cheapest one I saw was £35


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 2, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking where are they available online?! The cheapest one I saw was £35


www.faunology.co.uk obviously there is shipping costs but there 25.99 online i just brought a load of heat mats i needed and other stuff to make up the cost of shipping, the service was excellent ordered thursday arrived friday morning all there and well packaged


----------



## king7 (Jul 2, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> mine cost me £25 and ive closed most the screen off to raise humidity



it was the larger one i was looking at for £45 and the smaller one was £25


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 23, 2005)

you build it yourself? :?


----------



## PinkLady (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice set up...we have one of those tanks for our P.murinus and love them....they go for $44.00 canadian and up here. I like how you can set them up for either type of T. Aboreal or other wise. Just about every pet shop up here carries them now.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 7, 2005)

Everytime I go to Petco..I check them out and play with the doors and lid....I want one...but I don't know what to put in them.


----------



## king7 (Aug 8, 2005)

perfect excuse to buy another T to go in it


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah large adult fem s.calceatum or h.maculata the two best t's in the world they don't have to be blue to be beautiful


----------

